# Sb 9a Project



## bama7 (Mar 2, 2016)

I got a 1945 South Bend Model 9a this past week and have just started the disassembly, cleaning, evaluating, and painting process.  So far I have done this on a Craftsman 618, Logan/Wards 200, and a Logan 1825.  I really wanted to keep the 1825, but a friend needed it for his motorcycle shop.  I found the 9a for a good price and brought it home.  My question is should I get the "felt kits" listed on ebay for almost $40.00 or just try to clean the old ones when I get the QCGB and headstock torn down?  I appreciate your thoughts and comments.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2016)

Definitely get the new ones, money well spent! The old ones may never flow oil like they did when they where new. If your going to go through the trouble of taking it apart and cleaning it, and removing the felts to try and clean them, don't cheap out on one of the most important aspects of the oiling and lubrication of the lathe.


----------



## bama7 (Mar 2, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Definitely get the new ones, money well spent! The old ones may never flow oil like they did when they where new. If your going to go through the trouble of taking it apart and cleaning it, and removing the felts to try and clean them, don't cheap out on one of the most important aspects of the oiling and lubrication of the lathe.


I figured that would be the answer I would get and I agree with the answer.  It's off to ebay world!


----------



## DoogieB (Mar 2, 2016)

Get the book as well.  It's worth it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2016)

+1 on the books, they are like an owners manual on steroids! It will always be a valuable source of information, I go back to mine for reference all the time. If you get them both at the same time I think there is a discount.


----------



## bama7 (Mar 3, 2016)

I ordered the book and felt kit this morning.  It should be here Monday.  That should give me enough time to remove some more paint and grime.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 3, 2016)

Where's the pics?


----------



## bama7 (Mar 4, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Where's the pics?



Okay I screwed up and did not take any pictures with the lathe assembled.  I generally take at least some before and after pictures, but oh well.  I am posting a few pictures with "stuff" removed.  The serial number is 160569 and it was delivered on 3/3/1945 to Higgins Plastics Corp. Shell Division, in Higgins Ga or Higgins Ca.  It came from Dixie Mill Supply in New Orleans, La.  I am in need of a thread dial and a 2 step motor pulley, so far.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 4, 2016)

Very cool! Will be fun to watch her come together! Thanks for the pics, we all love pics here.


----------

